# Any DTG business in Hawaii?



## Jesse Fejaran (Oct 23, 2010)

Looking for any printing businesses that do DTG? What is your prices and job minimums?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

check here Hawaii - USA - Browse Locations - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com

Also, post in referrals and recommendations.. please read forum guidelines..


----------

